# HAGRS event list



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

There are a lot of new and exciting things happening at this year’s Heart of America Garden Railroad Show. I thought I would share some of them. 

Live Steam Track. We will have a live steam track at the show. I would like to invite all of you steamaholics to come and run your trains on the track. There will be two tracks with sidings for preparing the locomotives for running. The show will provide the water and the fuel. Arrangements can be made for shipping your locomotive/train to the show. We hope that will make it a lot easier for people to come run. The outside curve is 20 ft diameter with the inside curve being just a little less. Accucraft has graciously helped in the building of the track. 

This is a great way to kindle new acquaintances and stoke the fires on friendships from the past. Come join the fun. 

The Model Contest. We are working on the details for a contest to show off all of the hard work people put into their hobby. Bubba, a MLS Member, is overseeing this event. St Aubin is helping provide prizes for this contest. I have seen some postings of some great projects on this forum and others. It would be nice to see your hard work in person at the show. I want to thank Anthony ( Bubba) for all of his hard work on getting the contest going. Details will be posted soon. 

The list of clinics is posted on the website ( www.hagrs.com) I expect some more will be added soon. Most, if not all, clinics will be given by MLS members. 

Also, the Johnson County Extension Master Gardeners will be having a booth at the show to answer questions about gardening. They are also interested in giving clinics. So.... 


/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

Is there anything you would like to know regarding gardening? Please let me know so I can pass it on. 

And as always, don’t hesitate to email me or call if you have any questions or ideas. 

Thanks and see you soon 

David Roberts 
913-406-3400 
[email protected] 
/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there anything you would like to know regarding gardening? 


Yes there is, like, everything. Riased in the city, don't know squat about it. 
Cliff


----------



## raysore (Sep 28, 2009)

please put me on mailing list Ray Sorensen 
624 n saunders street 
Maryville, Mo. 64468


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, 
You will need to send an email to [email protected] to be put on the list, he is the organizer of the show. His name is David Roberts. 

Here is his phone number, 913-406-3400


----------

